

 TWiki.net Kicks Out All TWiki Contributors - vladimir
http://tech.slashdot.org/tech/08/10/29/146201.shtml

======
brk
This is interesting, as I am _just_ in the process of installing twiki. Might
have to consider something else. Any suggestions for a package to handle Wiki
+ FAQ + Forums (at a minimum)?

~~~
jrockway
You and the contributers still have access to the source code, so it is
probably not time to panic yet.

------
bprater
Very Uncool.com.

